# Remote Code for Viewsonic N3760w?



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

I was pretty happy to see Viewsonic on the TV list, only to be let down when the code didn't work. Anyone know of a code for the HR20 remote that will control the Viewsonic N3760w TV?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## coacho (Aug 21, 2007)

I need this code too. Anyone?


----------



## phunk311 (Jul 16, 2007)

ViewSonic is not part of the Universal Remote Codes classification so most universal remotes don't work unless they are "learning remotes". I use a Harmony with my ViewSonic and it is working fine. I hated giving up the built-in RF capability of the HR20.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe Edmund will come along and be able to offer something up. He comes around every couple of days.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Maybe Edmund will come along and be able to offer something up.


He always does. That guy's got codes for everything.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The new RC64 series of remotes adds 6 new viewsonic codes that aren't in previously released remotes.


----------



## dmk679 (Sep 14, 2007)

The new RC64 remote works with the Viewsonic N3751W. It will probably work with the N3760W as well.


----------



## Bly (Jul 9, 2007)

dugmar said:


> I was pretty happy to see Viewsonic on the TV list, only to be let down when the code didn't work. Anyone know of a code for the HR20 remote that will control the Viewsonic N3760w TV?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doug


I was searching for info on viewsonic remote codes, on another site I found someone saying the Phillips codes work for many Viewsonics.

I have a viewsonic N3735W 37" LCD, sure enough none of the viewsonic codes worked, but I tried 10054 which is a phillips code, and it worked perfectly. Viewsonic = an LG Screen and Phillips remote code! Go figure!

PS my RC32 and my RC64 both work with the 10054 code...


----------



## coacho (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## dwedell (Jan 28, 2008)

The codes from the RC64 book show 10857, 10864, 10885 and 11755.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

dwedell said:


> The codes from the RC64 book show 10857, 10864, 10885 and 11755.


Actually the rc64 manual shows: 10797, 10857, 10864, 10085, 11330, 11342, 11578, 11627, 11640, and 11755.

If you don't get two blinks after the fifth digit then that code isn't in your remote.


----------

